# Car inspection for Uber?



## Adrian_xz (Aug 26, 2017)

hello,

I just have a small question regards to the inspection of the car for uber, my car is 2015 Honda Civic, but the problem is. I have a scratch damage at my rear bumper. will it disqualify me from the inspection? here is the picture of the damage.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

i dont think so


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Unlikely. There is an Uber here with plastic and duct tape for a back window.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't think so, but you may also want to ask in LA Forum as not every market even requires an inspection.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Adrian_xz said:


> hello,
> 
> I just have a small question regards to the inspection of the car for uber, my car is 2015 Honda Civic, but the problem is. I have a scratch damage at my rear bumper. will it disqualify me from the inspection? here is the picture of the damage.


A) not a problem
B) paint touch up pens / cheap nail polish *IF* you care
C) uber is the Motel 6 of transportation...at best. Your car is probably TOO CLEAN for uber, but that wont last long

Btw fuber inspection SOLELY wants all lights working 4 pax seat belts and 3+/32" tire tread all around


----------



## EthanStark (Aug 21, 2017)

ber requires that you complete a vehicle inspection once every year at a pre-approved auto repair shop, or at an Uber ‘activation centers’ that are located in gas stations, parking lots, and at some local mechanic shops. If you apply online, you can complete the mechanical inspection after you pass the background check, but if you apply at an Uber activation center, you can complete the inspection right when you apply. Vehicle inspections are free at Uber’s activation centers and Greenlight Hubs, but if you choose to go to a different mechanic the inspection will usually cost around $20. Uber provides a list of activation centers in your area at help.uber Enter your city in the upper corner, then search for the keyword “Inspections.” Click the article about vehicle inspections. It will contain another link to a list of activation centers and info about approved mechanics. Most chain repair shops (Midas, Jiffy Lube, etc) are approved to do the inspection and the whole process only take around thirty minutes.

Ethan Stark


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Adieu said:


> A) not a problem
> B) paint touch up pens / cheap nail polish *IF* you care
> C) uber is the Motel 6 of transportation...at best. Your car is probably TOO CLEAN for uber, but that wont last long
> 
> Btw fuber inspection SOLELY wants all lights working 4 pax seat belts and 3+/32" tire tread all around


D) Bumper sticker - After a few months driving you might even want this one....


----------



## deweywiii (Sep 9, 2017)

So im a certified ASE Auto Technician... And im required to get a inspection per Raiser/ Uber Requirements an ASE Certified tech has to inspect your car. Can i have a Co-Worker do it for me? (also ASE Certified.) I'm asking because it is a conflict of interest for me to do my own even tho i work for a high end dealership and have been ASE certified for 3 years. Or should i take it to the Meineke or S&S tire they have approved...


Thanks in advance


----------

